# Urgent - dog coats needed!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Brrrrghhhhh ... with the winter setting in and temperatures dropping we find that we are in desperate need of coats for our rescue kennel dogs - they really will need the extra insulation! We have some, but not all are quite right in size and not enough to go round:










*Poor Dylan has no coat tonight:*



Does anyone have any unwanted dog coats or coat fleeces, ranging in size from medium to large particularly with long fastenings. A lot of our Staffies are quite big around the chest/waist by stature and lots of coats just won't do up even though they look the right size. Ideally good quality fastenings, strong Velcro or easy to use buttons so it isn't too hard to get them on an overexcited dog. We also need a few Rottie size coats too for our bigger dogs.

If you can help please e-mail me at [email protected] for an address to post to.

Appreciate anything you can do.

Thank you

PS Sadly knitted/woollen dog coats do not stand the test of time (regular washing and chewing  our dogs have the time to quickly unpick woollies!) so are not suitable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

Bumperty bump!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

That was horrible seeing that....


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> That was horrible seeing that....


  

Good luck, wish I had a spare to donate  poor little cold doggies


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> That was horrible seeing that....


Don't worry, someone has donated a coat for Dylan and a volunteer walker will take it in for him tomorrow.

We are still in need of more though.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ah really sorry, i just gave lots to a member on here for another rescue but will ask mum if she has any of her old ones lying around that she longer wants


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ive just spoke to my sis, cause she gave me a dog coat for her JR basically she got it it was too big and she threw the packaging out.. Its a Robinsons requisit one.. Now its for a JR or something a tidgy bit bigger.. Do you want it??


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Ive just spoke to my sis, cause she gave me a dog coat for her JR basically she got it it was too big and she threw the packaging out.. Its a Robinsons requisit one.. Now its for a JR or something a tidgy bit bigger.. Do you want it??


Hi there

Yes please - can you drop me an e-mail to [email protected] and I will send you the address. That's great, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

All the dogs that will wear a coat now have one, but with over 40 dogs in kennels we are still in need - we really could do with some more - especially as the cold weather is back! That way we can also double layer to keep them really snug.

Also our volunteers are making repairs regularly to some to keep them holding together as long as possible! Well the kennel dogs have time on their paws to do a little stitch unpicking! :lol:

Does anyone have any unwanted dog coats or coat fleeces, ranging in size from medium to large particularly with long fastenings. A lot of our Staffies are quite big around the chest/waist by stature and lots of coats just won't do up even though they look the right size. Ideally good quality fastenings, strong Velcro or easy to use buttons so it isn't too hard to get them on an overexcited dog. We also need a few Rottie size coats too for our bigger dogs.

If you can help please e-mail me at [email protected] for an address to post to.

Appreciate anything you can do.

Thank you

PS Sadly knitted/woollen dog coats do not stand the test of time (regular washing and chewing  woollies prove no challenge at all to our doggie unpickers with time on their paws!) so are not suitable.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Are knitted ones any use? One of mums lovely friend has just given me a bag of lovely knitted coats for our local staffie poundies, but we can send the next batch down, esp if you have any sizes so can get the chest measurements right?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

EmCHammer said:


> Are knitted ones any use? One of mums lovely friend has just given me a bag of lovely knitted coats for our local staffie poundies, but we can send the next batch down, esp if you have any sizes so can get the chest measurements right?


We can't use knitted ones for our kennels dogs as they don't last long with frequent washing and little bored staffie unpickers (!), but we can sell them to raise funds and would welcome them for that :thumbup: if you are happy for us to do that?


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I am sure that wouldn't be a problem - but found out this morning that the poor lady who does the knitting slipped over whilst out dog walking yesterday and broke her wrist yesterday


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

EmCHammer said:


> I am sure that wouldn't be a problem - but found out this morning that the poor lady who does the knitting slipped over whilst out dog walking yesterday and broke her wrist yesterday


Oh am so sorry to hear that. This weather really does cause havoc. Hope she recovers soon and her wrist is not too painfal, ouch!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

If you pm me the address will send this one first class tomorrow!
OH tells me there is another in the garage but don't know where! If it does show up I will send that as well! This should fit a staffie OK! It is too small for a weimy! it is a lovely warm one/]


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> If you pm me the address will send this one first class tomorrow!
> OH tells me there is another in the garage but don't know where! If it does show up I will send that as well! This should fit a staffie OK! It is too small for a weimy! it is a lovely warm one/]


Just sent you a p.m. - thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Just sent you a p.m. - thank you :thumbup:


You are welcome!
and thank you - from the dogs - for all the slefless work you guys do!
DT


----------



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

i have an 18" straight outhwaite coat and a whippet coat same brand if you can make use of them.
JEssy


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

posted today! firt class - but not guaranteed to arrive before christmas!

Not important!

just bumping the thread really!
DT


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

SDPetcare said:


> i have an 18" straight outhwaite coat and a whippet coat same brand if you can make use of them.
> JEssy


Thank you! If you haven't already e-mailed me, can you drop me a line and I will give you the address. My e-mail address is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive just got Jack one and he'll grow out of it in about a month welcome to have it then


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

XxZoexX said:


> Ive just got Jack one and he'll grow out of it in about a month welcome to have it then


It won't be summer in a months time so would love to have it! LOL! Send me an e-mail when you are ready and I'll give you the address. Thank you.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Rescue Remedies said:


> It won't be summer in a months time so would love to have it! LOL! Send me an e-mail when you are ready and I'll give you the address. Thank you.


The way hes growing atm might be before then tbh :lol:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

XxZoexX said:


> The way hes growing atm might be before then tbh :lol:


LOL! His growth is a rescue dogs gain


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We are still in need of dog coats for our kennel dogs. Its our busiest time of year so we are full to capacity and we wont be out of winter and in to the warmer weather for a long while yet!

Does anyone have any unwanted dog coats or coat fleeces, ranging in size from medium to large particularly with long fastenings. A lot of our Staffies are quite big around the chest/waist by stature and lots of coats just won't do up even though they look the right size. Ideally good quality fastenings, strong Velcro or easy to use buttons so it isn't too hard to get them on an overexcited dog. We also need a few Rottie size coats too for our bigger dogs.

*If you can help please e-mail me at [email protected] for an address to post to*.

Appreciate anything you can do.

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

OH just tells me he has found another Sharon plus a little un too! so if you send you addy again Ill get then off to you! 
DT


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We would still be very grateful for any unwanted dog coats or coat fleeces, ranging in size from medium to large particularly with long fastenings. (A lot of our Staffies are quite big around the chest/waist by stature and lots of coats just won't do up even though they look the right size). Ideally good quality fastenings, strong Velcro or easy to use buttons so it isn't too hard to get them on an overexcited dog. We also need a few Rottie size coats too for our bigger dogs.

If you can help please e-mail me at [email protected] for an address to post to.

As always appreciate anything you can do.

PS A big THANK YOU to everyone that has supported this appeal so far, its great to see our dogs snug in their coats when the weather so cold and damp.


----------

